# canidae vs totw vs eagle pack



## jonijoni (Feb 28, 2014)

hi,

i used to feed my 2,5 months toy poodle with REGAL PUPPY BITES. i don't really know how good/crappy the food is. the problem is the price is rising from $5,5 to $7 per 0.9kg.
according to dogfoodanalysis, regal is not considered as good product (consist of corn or something like that).










i plan to switch it to a better one. after googling for several days, some brands show up. eagle pack, orijen, blue buffalo, canidae, totw, wellness, pinnacle, etc. but unfortunately not all products are available here.
so i shortening the list just 3 names:

- canidae all life stage










- totw puppy bison or salmon










- eagle pack puppy










the price is somewhat still in range comparing to regal. canidae is $0,3 higher, totw is $1,4 higher, and eaglepack is $0.4 lower.

but, reading ingredients and reviews make me confuse. there are always pro and con. it would be a good help if somebody here can answer my questions:
1. which is the best from those three? which one will result the best for my puppy (muscle, bone, shiny coat,etc)?
2. or should i stick with regal?

thanks in advance.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

According to Dogfoodadvisor, Regal Puppy bites is a 4.5 star rated food ......if your pup is eating it and you feel is she thriving, why change? Dog food is something everybody has an opinion about!!!! I personally don't stick to one brand as my Molly doesn't have any problems with her food the only rule I follow is to avoid kibbles that have Wheat Corn or Soy as those are the three that are considered grains that can cause allergies to flare. I go with high quality grain free, and I also feed raw or dehydrated raw foods.
The other foods you have picked are ok too.....it's all up to oolyne and HER tummy!!!!


----------



## jonijoni (Feb 28, 2014)

i'm not sure, but i guess the red color on her body (exclude head) is fading away gradually, not so dark red as before.
i don't know if this is normal for all colored puppy to have this stage in their growth.
i don't know either whether the food also has responsibility on this.
i just want to keep her color maintained.

this is what i've done with her:
meal twice a day regal puppy @25-30gr (i'm not going on a diet)
vitamin (Dyne) once a day @1/2 teaspoon
mineral water @1 bottle approx. 400-500ml.

i really don't know anything about dogfood, since i'm not a biological expert. but if my dog loves pedigree so much and there's nothing wrong with her then it doesn't mean that pedigree is the best food for her, right?
same analogy applies to regal.

what dog food do you feed your poodle?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Most if not all poodles fade. Some fade quite a bit while others just a little. I don't think food has anything to do with it.

As Molly Miu Ma said, you are feeding a 4.5 star food...nothing wrong with that if your pup is doing well on it.

Your analogy with Pedigree dog food doesn't apply because Pedigree is horrible food and According to Dog Food Advisor, Regal is a good food.

You have to find what works best for your dog...my dog might do well on a food that would make your dog incredibly sick.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

you could read the post recently made by tessa's dad if you really want to be sickened by what the pet food industry produces in the way of dog food. one of the things dog food advisor does not seem to discuss is whether any particular brand of dog food meets the standard of "human grade" ingredients - meaning meeting the same standards as the fda sets for food "fit for human consumption." there may be a reason so many dogs prefer to eat what we eat rather than the kibble in their bowls. if you're thinking of changing your pet's food, it may be worth looking not only at the mix of ingredients, but also at their quality.


----------

